# Feather stitch shawl



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

I knitted this for a friend. Maybe she is delivering her baby right now. I made this in cotton because she es allergic. I didn't make something for her baby because I need to know if I can make in wool or cotton.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Very pretty! Love the color.
I would make the baby item in something the mother is NOT allergic to since she will be holding the baby and dressing the baby. Use cotton or acrylic


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

just stunning love the color can you share the pattern


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

The shawl is lovely. 
Might I suggest that if the mother is allergic to wool don't knit with wool for the baby. After all, it's the mother who will, most likely, be dressing the baby and washing it's clothes.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beautiful and is there a pattern available?


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Do you have the pattern name? It's beautiful.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Beautiful! Just simply beautiful!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Lovely!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Just beautiful knitting. Love the color.


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

It's beautiful and the colour is great


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

noraschreiber said:


> I knitted this for a friend. Maybe she is delivering her baby right now. I made this in cotton because she es allergic. I didn't make something for her baby because I need to know if I can make in wool or cotton.


Very pretty, Delicioso!


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

I love this shawl!


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

So pretty.


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

Yep, I made it thinking like you :thumbup: she will be holding the baby and dressing the baby.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely shawl..nice design and pretty color. Your work is very nice, too! I'm sure your friend will love it!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

desertcarr said:


> Do you have the pattern name? It's beautiful.


I found this shawl in my grandma's vault and I made a copy


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Beautiful :thumbup: Well done:thumbup: Cotton or bamboo would be great for her baby, too :thumbup: She blessed to have such a thoughtful Friend :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Lovely shawl ! You did a great job. &#9829;


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous! Can't believe you were able to copy the work simply by looking at the piece! Wow! Love the color!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

noraschreiber said:


> I knitted this for a friend. Maybe she is delivering her baby right now. I made this in cotton because she es allergic. I didn't make something for her baby because I need to know if I can make in wool or cotton.


She will be able to use it for feeding the baby also (if she breast feeds).....lovely shawl.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Just beautiful - the mum will feel loved wrapped in that!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I LOVE it....can you tell me the source of the pattern please?


----------



## Kakuti (Sep 15, 2013)

This is so kind of you. It is simply gorgeous. Nice design and color make it perfect. I think cotton will be more comfortable for a new born. You can always use the yarn which is specialized for "Baby".


----------



## Jeya (Aug 14, 2012)

It is such a cool gift to the new mum. She will love it. : : :


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

Its a gorgeous shawl and a lovely colour.


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

lovely can u share link for pattern please


----------



## lkennedy (Sep 9, 2013)

Please share your pattern. Thanks


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Your shawl is very beautiful,magnificent work and color. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gram47 (Sep 7, 2012)

Beautiful shawl and work. Would love the pattern also.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful shawl!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Would you be able to share the name of the pattern. The shawl is lovely.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

You have done an awesome job, lovely colour, gorgeous


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Fabulous shawl.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful. I just love the colour.

Sue


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Will you have the pattern available on your Etsy site soon? It seems several of us really love it and would like the pattern. Thanks.


----------



## beckwith72 (Sep 27, 2013)

Very nice. Can you share the pattern?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful shawl.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful! I love it! ;0)


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

Stunning . Love the color and your work is great. Can you share the pattern?


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

I just luv it. I would also enjoy the pattern.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice and I love the color


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

What a gorgeous shawl; love the color you made in it also, it makes it very soft and feminine


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

What a beautiful shawl! I, too, would love to have access to the pattern, if possible.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Beautiful shawl,lucky friend!!! I love the color as well...


----------



## Pantrypam (Nov 24, 2011)

Wow and ditto the previous remarks. I too would like to know more about the pattern as well as the yarn you chose.


----------



## mary robertson (Feb 2, 2012)

Really love the shawl made with the feather pattern please could you supply a pattern?
would love to make one. Have never made a shawl but have made numerous baby blankets in this pattern.
thanks, Maryr


----------



## SuellenS (Aug 27, 2013)

Beautiful! Your friend is lucky to have someone like you in her life.


----------



## BamaBelle (Apr 30, 2012)

Add me to the list of those who want this pattern.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Just beautiful and the color is gorgeous.


----------



## Monika (Oct 5, 2011)

Gorgeus shawl would love to have the pattern as well


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I, too, would love to have the pattern. I like how the cotton seems to define the pattern beautifully. Perhaps you will write out the pattern if you did it by just looking at another shawl? Thanks for what you can do, and thanks for posting this beauty.


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

Hope you return with a link to the pattern. It is so pretty!


----------



## mmdfk (Dec 30, 2012)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Beautiful! I love the way it drapes over the shoulders. What a special friend you are.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is beautiful!! I love it in cotton and I love the color.. great job!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

What a special gift for the new mom! It is gorgeous and I'm sure will make her feel very special.


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

Still hoping for a pattern link!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

beautiful! would you share this pattern?


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

This is BEAUTIFUL ! If she nurses her baby this will be perfect.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

That shawl is very beautiful!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful! What a PERFECT gift for a new mother. When I was nursing I used to cover myself with the receiving blanket.... this new Mom can wear the shawl to keep herself warm (or discreet when nursing) and also use it to wrap the baby in!

Beautiful work.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful shawl!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

It is gorgeous


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

noraschreiber said:


> I found this shawl in my grandma's vault and I made a copy


Wow, that is so interesting. Looks like your GM showl was equally as beautiful


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Beautiful! So dainty and feminine looking. I love the pattern, the color, wonderful work. Congrats on such a striking shawl.


----------



## Knitpurple (Oct 23, 2011)

Would love the pattern


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!


----------



## Jstitches (Sep 26, 2012)

Your shawl is stunning. I have been searching shawl patterns for some time to knit for myself and yours is the first one I immediately loved. If you would be so kind as to write out the directions, I would love to have a copy. After looking at responses to your post, I think there are many who also would like the pattern. You did an excellent job of knitting, it looks great.


----------



## Earlene H (Apr 27, 2012)

Beautiful....... would also like to have the pattern...


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Beautiful. I am not going to have a baby to get one though--LOL


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

What a lovely thought. Usually the new mom's gift is the baby and no one thinks of something for her.


----------



## Birchwoods (Apr 1, 2012)

Lovely work.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Lovely shawl. Would like to have the pattern too.


----------



## marieannetowells (Jan 16, 2012)

Beautiful Love the colour! Would also love the pattern!


----------



## MNSISSY1 (Mar 12, 2011)

That is sooooo gorgeous. I also would like the pattern when it comes available.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Lovely shawl - and it'll be great for nursing in public!


----------



## meade1 (Jun 14, 2011)

I also would love the pattern.


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

Stunning, beautiful pattern and lovely color. Can you share the pattern please. thanks.


----------



## Shirlck (May 15, 2013)

I love the way this shawl drapes so beautifully. If you should have time to write out the pattern, I would love a copy, too. You did a wonderful job with this one. Thank you.


----------



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

I too would love the pattern. Thank you. Robin


----------



## girlknitter (Apr 11, 2011)

Shawl is awesome!! Have purchased yarn to make a shawl for our granddaughter to wear at her wedding. I believe this pattern would be perfect. Would love a copy if possible.


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

I hope original poster sees these dozen or so requests for a link to the pattern!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

That is one beautiful, delicate shawl. What a wonderful gift for a new mother.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Beautiful and delicate!


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

Very pretty, love your work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

I too would like the pattern if and when available


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Add me to the pattern list. I love it.

Norma


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow. That's beautiful.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

I would also love to try to make this beautiful shawl !!! Thank you !!


----------



## grammabob (Jun 4, 2013)

OK...I am obsessing over this shawl. It is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## greatgrannytidy (Mar 10, 2013)

looking real good. well done


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

It is so thoughtful of you to think of the new mom and give her a beautiful gift. Usually we get so caught up in admiring the baby that we forget the mom, and she certainly deserves something pretty too.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

I too LOVE your shawl and would like the pattern.


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

I sure with she would send us the pattern. Seems everyone wants it. :thumbup:


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Well I might as well add myself to the list for the pattern. This is beautiful.


----------



## HildaD (Aug 22, 2013)

Would love to get this shawl pattern. Nice jpb
[email protected]m


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

HildaD said:


> Would love to get this shawl pattern. Nice jpb
> [email protected]


please remove your e-mail address! you don't want to post it here, use the pm instead!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I put feather stitch shawl pattern knit in the search engine and there are a lot of patterns out there but none close enough to this one. Will keep looking though!


----------



## peppahsmom (Apr 11, 2012)

I TO WOULD LOVE THE PATTERN ALSO .IT IS REALLY BEAUTIFUL. PEPPAHS MOM


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, great design! I love how the feather stitch looks in it! Awesome!!!!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Gorgeous shawl, both pattern and color. Looks like demand for a pattern is overwhelming. I'd love to have it too.
ellie


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Ladies it's possible she is working or out for the day. I am sure she will respond to our requests the next time she sits down to her computer!


----------



## grammabob (Jun 4, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> I put feather stitch shawl pattern knit in the search engine and there are a lot of patterns out there but none close enough to this one. Will keep looking though!


I did the same thing for over an hour on google...close but no ceeeegar!


----------



## dollface (Jan 20, 2013)

Superlative. Gorgeous. Beautiful. Would like pattern, too.


----------



## peppahsmom (Apr 11, 2012)

CAN ANY ONE TELL ME WHERE I CAN PURCHASE 9" AND 12" CABLES. THANK YOU PPEPPAHS MOM


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

What a beautiful shawl you made! And what a gift you have for being able to look at something and make it! Your friend is going to treasure that gift for her lifetime!!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful and you chose the perfect color - Thank you so much for sharing. If there is a pattern for this somewhere out there - someone please share.


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Love your shawl! I would love to be able to knit this pattern. Are you able to share the pattern with us?

Donna K


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

peppahsmom said:


> CAN ANY ONE TELL ME WHERE I CAN PURCHASE 9" AND 12" CABLES. THANK YOU PPEPPAHS MOM


If you could at least let us know which country or state you are in it would be easier for us to point you to the right place to buy them


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

peppahsmom said:


> CAN ANY ONE TELL ME WHERE I CAN PURCHASE 9" AND 12" CABLES. THANK YOU PPEPPAHS MOM


http://www.handsomefibers.com/


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

REALLY BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Read2Me (Jul 29, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!! And to think you copied your grandmother's shawl is amazing in itself!!


----------



## ShamelessKnitwit (Mar 16, 2012)

I asolutely love this shawl. I too would love to have the pattern. I am amazed that you could knit it just by looking at the pattern. You are very talented indeed.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I looked up this Noroteje but did not see this shawl. Do you have the name of it. You have done a beautiful job.


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Just beautiful. Can you share the link to the pattern


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Very pretty, and it will come in handy for nursing.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> I put feather stitch shawl pattern knit in the search engine and there are a lot of patterns out there but none close enough to this one. Will keep looking though!


Same here. Not even close! Hers is definitely one of a kind.


----------



## dpicanco (Feb 21, 2012)

I love this. You did a beautifl job on this one and I, too, love the color. Can you share the pattern?


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Lovely shawl.


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

If you have the pattern I also would like to have it. It is beautiful.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Nora has an etsy shop however I did not see this pattern in her shop. Perhaps she designed it herself for her friend.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

very unique, perfect knit. Will the pattern be on Etsy for sale soon?


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Please add me to the pattern list...It is a very beautiful shawl & feather patterns are a favorite of mine.
Thanks for sharing! pj


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Beautiful! What a PERFECT gift for a new mother. When I was nursing I used to cover myself with the receiving blanket.... this new Mom can wear the shawl to keep herself warm (or discreet when nursing) and also use it to wrap the baby in!
> 
> Beautiful work.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

My, you are so talented to have copied the pattern from your grandmother's shawl. And what a beautiful job you did!


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

I also would like to be on the pattern list. I especially like the pattern because it avoids the increases in the center back. The whole thing is lovely.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Stunning! Please add me to the pattern list too.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

Please, add me to the pattern list. It's one of the most gorgeous shawls that I have seen!


----------



## bbarker39 (Mar 8, 2011)

I absolutely love your shawl. I have knitted several shawls and bought several patterns but have never seen a shawl as pretty as this one. Add me to your list of wanting to purchase the pattern if possible.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

jobikki said:


> Please, add me to the pattern list. It's one of the most gorgeous shawls that I have seen!


I second, third, and fourth, this sentiment.


----------



## Island Girl (Aug 9, 2012)

bbarker39 said:


> I absolutely love your shawl. I have knitted several shawls and bought several patterns but have never seen a shawl as pretty as this one. Add me to your list of wanting to purchase the pattern if possible.


I agree, your shawl is stunning. If you are willing to share the pattern, I would love to have it.


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

9 pages with pattern requests on every one of them. Doesn't seem the original poster has been online here or to get the emails that are routinely sent


----------



## Sillyme (Oct 9, 2013)

I love your feather stitch shawl. It' so beautiful. Add me to the huge list of
ladies who would love to have this pattern.

Sillyme


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

me too


Crochetnknit said:


> I second, third, and fourth, this sentiment.


----------



## Gram47 (Sep 7, 2012)

My daughter will be having her first late January. Any chance we will be receiving pattern instructions? It is beautiful and perfect for a new mom. Thanks, Nora.


----------



## kittys punkin (Feb 15, 2012)

I have been following this post and want to add my name for the pattern if it is posted. It is beautiful.


----------



## hawknitr13 (Aug 20, 2013)

i'd like to be added to the 'I'd like this pattern too!' list!


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Ditto the pattern request! LOL


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

Me Too but I as I understand it you knitted it without a pattern just following your Grandmothers shawl. This really shows talent. I admire you!


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

Me Too but I as I understand it you knitted it without a pattern just following your Grandmothers shawl. This really shows talent. I admire you!


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Very Beautiful! Since so many want the pattern, it would be to her advantage to sell it. Vintage Patterns are in big demand. Her profile indicates she is a very busy lady and a very talented one too. I to am waiting to see if the pattern is posted for sale.


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

elainjoyce said:
 

> Very Beautiful! Since so many want the pattern, it would be to her advantage to sell it. Vintage Patterns are in big demand. Her profile indicates she is a very busy lady and a very talented one too. I to am waiting to see if the pattern is posted for sale.


I just wish she would answer the requests as to whether the pattern is or will be made available. Weary of following this post with so many, almost hourly replys.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

cindybar said:


> I just wish she would answer the requests as to whether the pattern is or will be made available. Weary of following this post with so many, almost hourly replys.


Just unwatch and then bookmark this thread. Check in periodically. :wink:
When you check in, just take note of her avatar.
You can scroll fairly quickly, just looking for the avatar picture to run through the pages to see if a response has come in. :wink:

I personally am taking a "no response" as meaning "no pattern".
But I could be wrong, as her posts have been sporadic.


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

cindybar said:


> I just wish she would answer the requests as to whether the pattern is or will be made available. Weary of following this post with so many, almost hourly replys.


Me to! That's what I'm waiting for.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Nora copied this from a shawl she found in the attic. She has not written down the pattern but will try to do so. Be patient ladies.


----------



## Pearlspins (Jan 29, 2013)

What pattern is this could you tell me where I might get it please. Sorry I just read the test of the messages I will have patience.


----------



## vivien (Sep 12, 2011)

Beautiful shawl. I too would love this pattern


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

What a perfectly beautiful gift!!!! Your work is lovely. God bless.


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

I will be very patient if you will add me to th long list of people eagerly awaiting results of your incredible talent and skill. Thank you for your persistence. Nancy longly


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Seems that everyone has said it all!! Simply gorgeous! Love that pattern!


----------



## notelyjoan (Jun 20, 2013)

Such a lovely shawl. Where can I find the pattern. I'd like to make one.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes, I keep watching to see if you post a pattern to your lovely feather stitch shawl. ;0)


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Beautiful! Great job!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Byrdgal said:


> Seems that everyone has said it all!! Simply gorgeous! Love that pattern!


I definitely would pay for the pattern when you get it written! Absolutely gorgeous pattern; prettiest one I have ever seen as well.
Pauline


----------



## zubella (Feb 6, 2011)

This is just lovely,good for you!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Such a lovely pattern..please add me to the pattern list


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

gypsie said:


> Ladies it's possible she is working or out for the day. I am sure she will respond to our requests the next time she sits down to her computer!


Yes, I'm working on so hard, actually I am posting the pattern now in Etsy. Thank you for your compliments.


----------



## KateMassachusetts (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Nora! Could you please post your Etsy link? I thought I had it but now I can't seem to find it! Thanks!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

KateMassachusetts said:


> Hi Nora! Could you please post your Etsy link? I thought I had it but now I can't seem to find it! Thanks!


She can post it into her profile, or post it into her signature box, but can not post it directly into the posts.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful,lovely colour.


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

noraschreiber said:


> Yes, I'm working on so hard, actually I am posting the pattern now in Etsy. Thank you for your compliments.


What is Etsy? Not familiar with that name. I'll assume it is a website. How exactly would one access your pattern?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

jackye brown said:


> What is Etsy? Not familiar with that name. I'll assume it is a website. How exactly would one access your pattern?


Etsy.com is a website where designers and other folks can sell their things.


----------



## Gram47 (Sep 7, 2012)

Sorry, Nora. I just checked your Etsy page and did not see it. Am I looking in the wrong spot? Thanks.


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Same thing here Nora, I'm trying to find it.

Norma



Gram47 said:


> Sorry, Nora. I just checked your Etsy page and did not see it. Am I looking in the wrong spot? Thanks.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

You wont find it ladies. If you read through the previous posts you will see she has not written the pattern yet but will in the future. Sorry&#128536;


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

gypsie said:


> You wont find it ladies. If you read through the previous posts you will see she has not written the pattern yet but will in the future. Sorry😘


Look several posts above yours. She said she was posting it right now on etsy. That's why people were asking. I looked and didn't see it either.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Good luck! I cant wait to see all these feather shawls


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

So happy to get the pattern, thank you so much for writing it.

Norma



gypsie said:


> You wont find it ladies. If you read through the previous posts you will see she has not written the pattern yet but will in the future. Sorry😘


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> beautiful and is there a pattern available?


I posted on https://www.etsy.com/listing/165921384/feather-stitch-shawl-pattern? Thank for your compliments and your support.


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

I wish it was an electronic download, the postage is as much as the pattern. She has some lovely patterns and I think would sell like hot cakes without the postage.


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

gypsie said:


> You wont find it ladies. If you read through the previous posts you will see she has not written the pattern yet but will in the future. Sorry😘


Pattern is ready now https://www.etsy.com/listing/165921384/feather-stitch-shawl-pattern?


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

noraschreiber said:


> Pattern is ready now https://www.etsy.com/listing/165921384/feather-stitch-shawl-pattern?


Thank you....it is really beautiful.
Now to beg for the credit card.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

noraschreiber said:


> Pattern is ready now https://www.etsy.com/listing/165921384/feather-stitch-shawl-pattern?


You have been busy and I bet you are going to get even busier! Enjoy your fame and success. 😊


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

noraschreiber said:


> Pattern is ready now ..............


noraschreiber,
Direct people to your profile for the site.
Please read the forum rules.
You can post it into your profile, or post it into your signature box, but can not post it directly into the posts.
Or you can post over in the Designer's Pattern Shop.


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Etsy.com is a website where designers and other folks can sell their things.


Thanks so much for this clarification.


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> noraschreiber,
> Direct people to your profile for the site.
> Please read the forum rules.
> You can post it into your profile, or post it into your signature box, but can not post it directly into the posts.
> Or you can post over in the Designer's Pattern Shop.


I need to know about that, i don't want to be in troubles, I'm going to check. Thank you


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

montgal said:


> I wish it was an electronic download, the postage is as much as the pattern. She has some lovely patterns and I think would sell like hot cakes without the postage.


The postage was a mistake. She has fixed it. There is no postage now.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

montgal said:


> I wish it was an electronic download, the postage is as much as the pattern. She has some lovely patterns and I think would sell like hot cakes without the postage.


Not sure where you looked but when I go to the site, it is electronic download (.pdf) after payment of $3.00.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

I went to the site and didn't see .pdf after payment of $3.00, so not sure how it will arrive but at least I've made progress now - I have purchased it to arrive somehow!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

brdlvr27 said:


> I went to the site and didn't see .pdf after payment of $3.00, so not sure how it will arrive but at least I've made progress now - I have purchased it to arrive somehow!


When I went, it said she would email it. There was no place on the order for email, so I added my email in the "note to seller section." I received the emailed pattern within 5 minutes. Judging from the other poster, however, I wonder if she has changed it to an electronic download.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

I received it via email so now all I need to do is find the time to start it.


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

knitgogi said:


> When I went, it said she would email it. There was no place on the order for email, so I added my email in the "note to seller section." I received the emailed pattern within 5 minutes. Judging from the other poster, however, I wonder if she has changed it to an electronic download.


No, I didn't do it. I know that is better but I need to know more about it, I did with others patterns. But this instructions is big and I don't know how I can do it.


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

I found it but unfortunately they do not send the pattern to the UK


----------



## vivien (Sep 12, 2011)

Can't understand why not to UK


----------



## KateMassachusetts (Feb 12, 2011)

I ordered the pattern from her this morning. She will send it as an email attachment. I don't see why she couldn't send it to the UK as well. As long as you have a Visa or MasterCard to pay through Etsy, I would think it would work. I'm sure she will work very hard to accommodate everyone!


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

Love the pattern....came out very nicely....


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

Rene22 said:


> I found it but unfortunately they do not send the pattern to the UK


I fix it now. try it again. I'm sorry. It was my mistake. :shock:


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

What do you think the experience level would be on this shawl?


----------



## Veechy (Sep 1, 2011)

noraschreiber said:


> I knitted this for a friend. Maybe she is delivering her baby right now. I made this in cotton because she es allergic. I didn't make something for her baby because I need to know if I can make in wool or cotton.


What pattern? Is it from Ravelry?


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

noraschreiber said:


> I knitted this for a friend. Maybe she is delivering her baby right now. I made this in cotton because she es allergic. I didn't make something for her baby because I need to know if I can make in wool or cotton.


I checked on Etsy but could not find it. Can you e-mail it to me please? Thanks a million.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Veechy said:


> What pattern? Is it from Ravelry?


See previous posts.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Zraza said:


> I checked on Etsy but could not find it. Can you e-mail it to me please? Thanks a million.


Here's the link.

http://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/Norateje?order=date_desc&page=1


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

I have managed to buy the pattern and have now printed it out. Am going to start it TONIGHT and leave my cardigan as W.I.P.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Rene22 said:


> I have managed to buy the pattern and have now printed it out. Am going to start it TONIGHT and leave my cardigan as W.I.P.


Don't forget to post pictures when it's done!


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful, love the pattern and the color. :thumbup:


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

brdlvr27 said:


> I received it via email so now all I need to do is find the time to start it.


How did you make the payment? Wonder if anyone can order for me and I can send them a check.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

I just ordered the shawl via Etsy (from Australia) and paid using my Visa credit card. Look forward to receiving the pattern via e-mail soon.


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

Well I started the shawl and did up to row 24 then on row 25 I had sts left over. Is anybody else having problems? I did get in touch with Nora and she said it was A mistake and it should be K10 not 7 but I still have one st left over. Help please ladies


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

Rene22 said:


> Well I started the shawl and did up to row 24 then on row 25 I had sts left over. Is anybody else having problems? I did get in touch with Nora and she said it was A mistake and it should be K10 not 7 but I still have one st left over. Help please ladies


I send you a new letter. I check that row.


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

Just to say Nora has sorted me out the pattern so now back to my knitting


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

That is just beautiful! Love the color too.


----------



## lynnw (Nov 27, 2011)

me too


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Stunning!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

noraschreiber said:


> I knitted this for a friend. Maybe she is delivering her baby right now. I made this in cotton because she es allergic. I didn't make something for her baby because I need to know if I can make in wool or cotton.


I love it You did a beautiful job. Cotton is more practical for the baby.


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

Well I am home from my holiday but am still having problems with this pattern. I have knitted up to row 97 everything OK but row 98 does not work out right. On my pattern it says K11 P2 K11rep. from*8times more but there is no* P2 K18 **P2 K18 rep. from ** 8times more P2 K11. Is that what is on your pattern. I am trying to finish it for A friend and it is getting near the date it should be delivered. Can ANYONE help.


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

Rene22 said:


> Well I am home from my holiday but am still having problems with this pattern. I have knitted up to row 97 everything OK but row 98 does not work out right. On my pattern it says K11 P2 K11rep. from*8times more but there is no* P2 K18 **P2 K18 rep. from ** 8times more P2 K11. Is that what is on your pattern. I am trying to finish it for A friend and it is getting near the date it should be delivered. Can ANYONE help.


I sent other email check in your inbox


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

I won't have an opportunity to start this for about 2 months due to jewelry I'm designing/making for Christmas. If there is pattern errata, please let all who purchased the pattern know with a full update after testing. Thanks. Sharon


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

I have had A reply from the designer and there is A mistake on row 98 and also on row 98 the pattern she has sent to me also has another error. I have emailed her to see which is right as there are so many sts to pull back if you make A mistake. It will all be put right in the end I hope


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

WOW! Gorgeous pattern! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

